# where to buy perspex???



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

tbh i didnt know whether to put this in this section or the equipment.

basically where can i buy perspex from round here? im in whiteley, so pretty much dead between southampton and portsmouth.
im going to be building a stack of vivs and would prefer to use perspex as opposed to glass for the obv reasons.

cheers

chloe
x


----------



## ESAB (May 22, 2009)

Hi if you dont mind paying for postage i can recommend a company on ebay, their ID is: thewholesaleposco2009, good selection cheapest I found and quick postage :2thumb:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

spose it depends on how much postage is lol. glass isnt too expensive anyway...price was also a factor lol 
il have a look though, def worth it.
thanks :2thumb:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

also is his shatterproof? cant seem to find anything saying different.
bear in mind this is my first viv build lol so im not overly sure if all perspex is shatterproof or not.
and what thickness would u recomend? i was thinking 3mm was too thin...6mm?
x


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Bare in mind that perspex can discolour if you are using uvb, also scratches really easily and (IMO) is a bugger to cut.......not to mention the fact it costs a fortune in comparison to glass.

Not sure where you are, but my local B&Q, Wickes and Focus all sell it.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> tbh i didnt know whether to put this in this section or the equipment.
> 
> basically where can i buy perspex from round here? im in whiteley, so pretty much dead between southampton and portsmouth.
> im going to be building a stack of vivs and would prefer to use perspex as opposed to glass for the obv reasons.
> ...



B&Q in the Pompey Centre sell it, sure any Glazier would also sell it but might be more expensive than B&Q. Try the B&Q at Segensworth, that will probably be nearer for you.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

well iv found a 500mmx500mmx2mm piece for£2.50...which will do one viv. 
so will need 3 pieces...inc p&p its a tenner.
glass mm perfect and £12 for one piece...il need 6. see where im coming from? lol

i cant see the scratches being too much of a prob as there wont be anything touching them and as they r for snakes they cant really scratch.

cheers corny girl. nice knowing someone local and knows what im on about haha.


----------



## themetz (Jun 14, 2009)

You can buy perspex from here Clear Perspex - Cast

I've used theplasticshop.co.uk in the past and they offer great service and can cut perspex to size for you.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

The Hoff's quarentine viv inspired you then did it? :lol2:

6mm thick sheet from B&Q in Fratton. Can't remember the size of the sheet but it was mahoosive : victory:


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

Dont buy perspex from B&Q it costs a bloody BOMB shop online for it.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

Paulusworm said:


> The Hoff's quarentine viv inspired you then did it? :lol2:
> 
> 6mm thick sheet from B&Q in Fratton. Can't remember the size of the sheet but it was mahoosive : victory:


lol well i found a bloke thats going to cut to size the persoex and all in total will cost £20 inc delivery. 
glass is going to cost about £12 a piece and i need 6...lol


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

ChloEllie said:


> lol well i found a bloke thats going to cut to size the persoex and all in total will cost £20 inc delivery.


Blimey that's cheap, well done. Can I ask where you found him as I would be intersted myself at that price.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

thewholesaleposco2009

on ebay. but im just working out mm perfect and then ask for a final quote


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

ChloEllie said:


> thewholesaleposco2009
> 
> on ebay. but im just working out mm perfect and then ask for a final quote


Cheers for that, will go have a looksy.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Mirf said:


> Cheers for that, will go have a looksy.


Me too. Gotta do the doors for the 6 x 3 viv. Cheers for the heads up Chloe :2thumb:


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

i pay around a tenner for my 4 ft vivs straight from the manufacurer.
luckly i live near the industrial estate so easy to get.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

haha thats just luck...tbh paul im sure there r some manufacturers here lol we do live in a highly industrialised city.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

you do realise that perspex will discolour after a while, so will need replacing !?!
and, believe me, you WILL scratch it...


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

alan1 said:


> you do realise that perspex will discolour after a while, so will need replacing !?!
> and, believe me, you WILL scratch it...


hey alan, hows u?

thats cool...for that price i can afford to replace it. want something safe for ellie (just in case) and im going for perspex for that reason...and price lol money i save on that goes on better equipment etc.
x


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

ChloEllie said:


> hey alan, hows u? been hiding/busy lol...
> 
> thats cool...for that price i can afford to replace it. want something safe for ellie (just in case) and im going for perspex for that reason...and price lol money i save on that goes on better equipment etc.
> x


fair comment... *goes and hides for another week* :blush:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

alan1 said:


> fair comment... *goes and hides for another week* :blush:


lol u will have to come round and see my collection when iv moved and my non yellow perspex lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

ChloEllie said:


> lol u will have to come round and see my collection when iv moved and my non yellow perspex lol


collection !?! 
told ya not to buy that first one !!!


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

alan1 said:


> collection !?!
> told ya not to buy that first one !!!


lol tell me about. got a female for him, then a few corns...then one or two boas :blush:


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

just go to b and q they sell it there


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

serpentsupplies said:


> just go to b and q they sell it there


go anwhere BUT BnQ !!! they're freakin expensive !!!


----------



## ESAB (May 22, 2009)

glad your happy wiht my suggestion they are really good, used them twice now, no discolouring but there are some scratches


----------

